# My Torpedo Barbs Are Breeding - Video Added OCT 31st



## Virual

Hi all my Torpedo Barbs had babys, I found 2 of them in my sump. 
I was just wondering if any other member has successfully breed Torpedo Barbs before.
As far as I know and talking to other people this is very rare.
If you have had this happen, any kinda of feed back would be awesome, so I can keep them breeding.

Baby Red Line Torpedo Barbs - YouTube


----------



## macframalama

Large numbers are produced for the aquarium hobby in commercial facilities, presumably via stimulation with hormones. It's been reported that juveniles are being over-collected from the wild and this appears to be exerting a detrimental impact on its' conservation status (see 'Notes').

In terms of private success at least one report of 'accidental' spawning exists, in which a couple of fry were discovered hiding among plants during aquarium maintenance. A more-detailed report was published in the German magazine Aqualog in 2005. In this case a group of 15 adults spawned in soft, acidic water (gH 2-3/pH 5.7), depositing their eggs in a clump of Java moss (Taxiphylum barbieri). Apparently several of the adults exhibited a colour change with the dorsal surface turning blue, and the event appeared to be triggered by a gradual lowering of the pH via addition of bogwood.

Chester Zoo Aquarium in England have also reported successful breeding. Their theory is that a large group of fish is needed as spawning is hypothesised to occur en masse.

This species has been hybridised with at least one other Puntius species which was presumed to be either 'P.' dunckeri or 'P.' everetti but is actually a member of the genus Dawkinsia (R. Collins, pers. comm.) and such fish are now quite widely available.

Puntius denisonii - Red-line Torpedo Barb - Seriously Fish


----------



## macframalama

so from what i can take from this is it is rare and you must be doing something right
so whatrever your doing ... keep it up i guess, and if you dont know what your doing ... then do nothing .


----------



## Reckon

Wow. That's a big deal. It's rare that torpedo barbs breed. We should be asking YOU what you've been doing


----------



## Immus21

Virual said:


> Hi all my Torpedo Barbs had babys, I found 2 of them in my sump.
> I was just wondering if any other member has successfully breed Torpedo Barbs before.
> As far as I know and talking to other people this is very rare.
> If you have had this happen, any kinda of feed back would be awesome, so I can keep them breeding.


I've been keeping them, up until recently, for about 3 years and never had a spawn or even anything that looked like spawning. Congrats man! Probably a first in B.C.....


----------



## Virual

About a month a go I seen a Male locking onto a Female with his tail.
Then last week I was siphoning out my refugum and seen two 3/4" Torpedo Barbs.
I am will try and get a pic or video but I have no light on the tank right now.


----------



## FishFreaks

wow congrats! this is quite rare for a home hobbyist. can u post pics of the tank and baby's? how big is the tank?


----------



## bunnyrabbit

Congrats. Love to see pictures.


----------



## Rastapus

It's about time you posted about this! I have seen the young ones and they are a good size! Must be the New Life food!


----------



## Smallermouse

Waiting on them pics!!!!


----------



## Elle

Congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## Virual

Here is a video of the little guys.
Sorry for the crappy camera, it's all I got.

Baby Red Line Torpedo Barbs - YouTube


----------



## DBam

I see you have quite an assortment of tanks in your signature. Which tank were they born into, the 210?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Are you sure they are Denisonii's because they have vertical bars and Denisonii's have horizontal lines? Look almost like a Tiger barb varient rather than a Torpedo or Denisonii barb.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Are you sure they are Denisonii's because they have vertical bars and Denisonii's have horizontal lines? Look almost like a Tiger barb varient rather than a Torpedo or Denisonii barb.


Denisonii fry have vertical bars, in time they will grow into a single horizontal line. I had the exact same thought the first time I saw Denisonii fry.


----------



## Adz1

good job Kevin...


----------



## macframalama

you should buy adz1's he has for sale... adding numbers would only increase your success


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Denisonii fry have vertical bars, in time they will grow into a single horizontal line. I had the exact same thought the first time I saw Denisonii fry.


Thanks. Never seen baby Denisoniis before. Very cool.


----------



## Claudia

Congratz!! really cool u found this fry


----------



## bunnyrabbit

Very nice. I too thought they were not denisoniis because of the stripe. Learn something new everyday. They look very healthy.


----------



## macframalama

lots of fish have completely different markings and patterning when juveniles.. standard issue camouflage


----------



## IceBlue

Congratulations.


----------



## Virual

DBam said:


> I see you have quite an assortment of tanks in your signature. Which tank were they born into, the 210?


Yes the 210 Gallon


----------



## Virual

macframalama said:


> you should buy adz1's he has for sale... adding numbers would only increase your success


I have 17 Torpedo Barbs in there already, I think I am good lol


----------



## Virual

These Little Guys Are At 1" Now.


----------



## Smallermouse

any recent pics of fry?


----------

